# Ko4 turbo?



## dinku (Mar 20, 2005)

hey guys im looking to get a ko4 turbo, do any of u guys know where i can get a ko4 the entire package for under $1000?


----------



## VWTornado (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Ko4 turbo? (dinku)*

http://www.mjmturbos.com has the turbo itself for $795 and if you already have an APR chip you can get the KO4 software for $300. That puts you just about the $1k mark.
http://www.mjmturbos.com/K0401.htm


----------



## dinku (Mar 20, 2005)

so since i have a chip set for a ko3 from apr i have to get the software updated?


----------



## VWTornado (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (dinku)*

Yeah, APR makes a KO4 specific program. You could run KO3 software, it just wouldn't get you the gains from the turbo you would see w/ software specifically for that turbo.


----------



## dinku (Mar 20, 2005)

ahh i see, well thanks man. so that ko4 would be everything i need to just bolt on and go or is there anything missing?


----------



## VWTornado (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (dinku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dinku* »_ahh i see, well thanks man. so that ko4 would be everything i need to just bolt on and go or is there anything missing?

You would just need a KO4 install kit (has gaskets and all that). Not sure if MJM sells that stuff...but I know Pro-Imports.com and a couple other places sell KO4 install kits. They are like $40 or so.


_Modified by VWTornado at 1:55 PM 7-21-2005_


----------



## dinku (Mar 20, 2005)

thanks man i really appreciate all ur help and taking the time to explain everything to me. i g2g ill see u around the forums


----------



## 219 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Ko4 turbo? (dinku)*

Look up a guy named rippinralf. I paid $750 for mine, shipped with the install/hardware kit. I have APR 93 K03s file already, gonna pay the $200 to have it upgraded. Will know by Monday how nice those K04s really are.


----------



## GT_Series_18T (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Ko4 turbo? (219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *219* »_Look up a guy named rippinralf. I paid $750 for mine, shipped with the install/hardware kit. I have APR 93 K03s file already, gonna pay the $200 to have it upgraded. Will know by Monday how nice those K04s really are.

way to not do some research and waste your money.


----------



## dinku (Mar 20, 2005)

yeh i have actually been talking to him already. thanks


----------



## VWTornado (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Ko4 turbo? (GT_Series_18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT_Series_18T* »_way to not do some research and waste your money.


----------



## GT_Series_18T (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Ko4 turbo? (VWTornado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWTornado* »_









not sure what's so comical about that unless you're agreeing with me
"Dear Sir,
thank you for your interest in our products.
First of all, we don't produce any turbo that we call K03S. But I hope I can answer your questions with the following explanations.
All the following turbos have the same installation dimensions and
thermodynamical performance. The differences are only in the actuator that opens the turbine bypass valve: 
K03-011 (5303 988 0011) 150 hp, 65 N actuator
K03-026 180 hp, 85 N actuator
K03-035 180 hp, 85 N actuator
K03-044 150 hp, 65 N actuator
K03-045 156 hp (Ibiza Cupra), 85 N actuator with 2 ports
K03-049 150 hp (Sharan/Alhambra), 65 N actuator
The 180 hp versions have an actuator with a higher opening force due to the higher exhaust gas pressure (which is a consequence of the higher boost pressure). Otherwise the valve would be pushed open by the exhaust gas pressure.
The following turbos are a further development (since 2000) and have an improved and slightly larger compressor while using the same turbine (still with the same installation dimensions):
K03-052 180 hp, 85 N actuator
K03-053 150 hp, 85 N actuator
K03-058 150 hp/180 hp, 85 N actuator
Consequentially, putting a 180 hp turbo on a 150 hp engine will not bring about any change in performance, but putting on a K03-052/053/058 instead of the older versions will bring a slight improvement in engine efficiency. Additionally, with re-mapping the ECU you can achieve about 215 hp without danger of overspeeding the turbo. With the older turbos, 195 hp is the limit.
*With the K04 that's also commonly used (5304 950 0001) the power output should not be more than 220 hp. That means, changing a K03-052/053/058 against a K04 does not make a lot of sense.*
I hope that these details answer your questions. If you need more info, one of our service distributors will be glad to help you. Their addresses are on our website http://www.turbodriven.com.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen/Best regards,
BorgWarner Turbo Systems GmbH
Sales IDS - Technical Support
Christian Seibert
"


_Modified by GT_Series_18T at 2:29 PM 7-21-2005_


----------



## VWTornado (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Ko4 turbo? (GT_Series_18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT_Series_18T* »_not sure what's so comical about that unless you're agreeing with me

Don't get your panties in a wad, I was agreeing w/ you.


----------



## GT_Series_18T (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Ko4 turbo? (VWTornado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWTornado* »_
Don't get your panties in a wad, I was agreeing w/ you.









my mistake...internet sucks sometimes


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Ko4 turbo? (GT_Series_18T)*

The K04 is actually a nice upgrade over the K03 from the AWD motors, not so much compared to the K03S.


----------



## GT_Series_18T (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Ko4 turbo? (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_The K04 is actually a nice upgrade over the K03 from the AWD motors, not so much compared to the K03S.

true when upgrading from the K03 on AWD motors it's definitely a nice upgrade.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Ko4 turbo? (GT_Series_18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT_Series_18T* »_
true when upgrading from the K03 on AWD motors it's definitely a nice upgrade.

It aint no GT series tho








I had fun driving around the 2871R setup that Chris had for the week. Now i'm waiting on rods and pistons


----------



## reeston (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Ko4 turbo? (Rippinralf)*

Actually, if you already have the APR K03 program, you get their K04 upgrade software (only) for $99 and three of the EMCS functions as well. At least that's what the guys at NGP are doing.


----------



## LowFlyinRabbit (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Ko4 turbo? (reeston)*

Check out -----> http://www.ko4turbos.com/


----------



## CTKurt (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: Ko4 turbo? (LowFlyinRabbit)*

So adding a ko3s to an awd engine isnt going to give me any increase in power? how about a better power curve?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Ko4 turbo? (CTKurt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTKurt* »_So adding a ko3s to an awd engine isnt going to give me any increase in power? how about a better power curve? 
No it will , i just did my nephews car from a ko3s to ko4-001 with the apr ko4 upgrade software and i like the gains , ton more torque for sure and for a complete price of 1K and some of are own labor it was well worth it







Bob.G


_Modified by rracerguy717 at 8:05 PM 7-21-2005_


----------



## AudioVideoBroker (May 21, 2005)

*Re: Ko4 turbo? (dinku)*

Ity is a far bettert mod for the price than a tb exhaust!


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Ko4 turbo? (LowFlyinRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LowFlyinRabbit* »_Check out -----> http://www.ko4turbos.com/


Or you could save some funds and check out my IM window / forced induction classifieds, 695US shipped


----------



## petesell (May 7, 2002)

*Re: Ko4 turbo? (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_No it will , i just did my nephews car from a ko3s to ko4-001 with the apr ko4 upgrade software and i like the gains , ton more torque for sure and for a complete price of 1K and some of are own labor it was well worth it







Bob.G


for zipping around town the k04 is perfect. you can't beat the low end tq & quick as stock spool. for people looking for a reliable setup who don't drag the k04 is a decent option. up to 100 mph the k04 can hang w/most anything.


----------



## CTKurt (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: Ko4 turbo? (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_No it will , i just did my nephews car from a ko3s to ko4-001 with the apr ko4 upgrade software and i like the gains , ton more torque for sure and for a complete price of 1K and some of are own labor it was well worth it







Bob.G

_Modified by rracerguy717 at 8:05 PM 7-21-2005_

so going from a stock ko3 to a ko3 sport is a good idea? Just to clarify.


----------



## NoDo (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Ko4 turbo? (CTKurt)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1799036


----------



## VWTornado (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Ko4 turbo? (CTKurt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTKurt* »_
so going from a stock ko3 to a ko3 sport is a good idea? Just to clarify.

No. Thats about the same as going from a KO3S to a KO4. A little better but not worth the money IMO. I thought about this route but the $800-1k it would cost to do a KO4 isn't worth the power gains IMO.


----------



## CTKurt (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: Ko4 turbo? (NoDo)*

Since my turbo has about 96k on it and the ko3s has 1000 on it and its free I think I am going to give it a shot regardless. Thanks for your input. I am not looking for much hp gain but more for a fresher turbo.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Ko4 turbo? (CTKurt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTKurt* »_
so going from a stock ko3 to a ko3 sport is a good idea? Just to clarify.
 IMO yes for the money and you retain all the oem reliable oil lines, water lines , etc . If i can get my nephew to come along and bring his car , you can take a ride in it and you be the judge . Ill be going up on sunday to Bristol to see Andrew and AutoX my car .







Bob.G


----------



## CTKurt (Jul 4, 2003)

Yes definately. Im at the SWIFT tent. come by. Everyone is welcome to the hang out.


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Ko4 turbo? (VWTornado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWTornado* »_I thought about this route but the $800-1k it would cost to do a KO4 isn't worth the power gains IMO.

you actually thought about this route


----------



## VWTornado (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Ko4 turbo? (CTKurt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTKurt* »_Since my turbo has about 96k on it and the ko3s has 1000 on it and its free I think I am going to give it a shot regardless. Thanks for your input. I am not looking for much hp gain but more for a fresher turbo.

For free its definitely worth doing, I was just saying if you were paying a bunch of money for the KO3S it wouldn't be worth it...might as well buy a KO4. Awesome you got a KO3S for free though.


----------



## VWTornado (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Ko4 turbo? (kilmer420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilmer420* »_you actually thought about this route









Its a whole lot cheaper than a Stage 3 kit but when I started doing research I saw that it was basically a waste of a whole lot of money. I have since spent that money on dual angel eye projector headlights and an HID kit.










_Modified by VWTornado at 12:47 AM 7-23-2005_


----------



## CTKurt (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: Ko4 turbo? (VWTornado)*

Yes, a friend and fellow Vortexer has been cool enought to give me a turbo he had laying around.


----------



## SpoiledGLI (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Ko4 turbo? (CTKurt)*

you posted before going from a k03 to k03s is just like going from a k03s to k04.... well i have a k03s and want to upgrade the turbo, which turbo would u upgrade from a k03s.... im not trying to have like 600hp, just something my stock awp engine can handle. thax







oh, just to let u no i dont have a chip


----------



## JuttyB (Jan 23, 2012)

*ko4?*

Hey guys, I have a 2001 GLS GTI, or something, its confusing. its a 1.8T 4 door, hatchback. It has an AWW motor which has a regular ko3. I'm considering upgrading to a k04 and then getting an ECU remap, prob Unitronics. I was wondering if the difference in noticable, and if its worth the money. let me know asappp


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forums. Here's a good thread to get you started with research: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-(click-here-before-making-another-k04-thread)


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Get a frankenturbo....its way better then other ko4's. $1200 for the kit....includes-manifold, turbo, tip and 3"maf housing....


----------



## flood514 (Jun 3, 2011)

X2 :thumbup:


----------



## radrabt (Oct 13, 2008)

Twopnt016v said:


> Get a frankenturbo....its way better then other ko4's. $1200 for the kit....includes-manifold, turbo, tip and 3"maf housing....


 Where can i get this kit? Is it put together by a vortexer or is it an actual setup being sold by vendors? And could i run a apr k04 tune on it?


----------



## flood514 (Jun 3, 2011)

www.frankenturbo.com 

many vendors sell the kit...but don't just take our word for it do a little research and see how other users like it. 

this package is good value if you need fueling/ecu as well: 

http://www.namotorsports.net/detail.cfm/part_cd/FTF4HLKIT


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

radrabt said:


> Where can i get this kit? Is it put together by a vortexer or is it an actual setup being sold by vendors? And could i run a apr k04 tune on it?


 This is a kit sold by a vendor. I run one and :heart: it. 
Many people run it and :heart: it. 
You can run it on a apr tune or you can get a better tune(unitronic stage 2+) and make more power. You can find them at frankenturbo.com


----------



## radrabt (Oct 13, 2008)

Holy crap im totally going franken turbo on my daily. I was leaning towards a ko4 bollt on replacement for.my tired old ko3s but now i want some more power. Will stock rods hold up to this? My motor has 145k on it.


----------

